# How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber......



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber has bronze/silver/gold/platinun status in your market?


Please explain to me why you would drive for Lyft instead of doing Uber's status program????? For the love of god, please don't say because of tips....


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

TIPS
15$ in tips yesterday only 3 rides. You literally make 2x as much as Uber pays


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber tipping policy GUARANTEE'S UNLIMITED SUPPLY OF LYFT DRIVERS.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Only one remedy for this.
Raise rates to a fair level.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber has bronze/silver/gold/platinun status in your market?
> 
> Please explain to me why you would drive for Lyft instead of doing Uber's status program????? For the love of god, please don't say because of tips....


All right I won't say it's because of tips. Is that satisfactory enough?


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

Registered with both. Currently only driving LYFT. My car is new and uber does not allow me a chance to make additional monies for newer car. I can easily make LYFT 10% bonus and this week made 20% bonus which is extra $120 this week. I can make my new car payment off bonus money alone. Plus in the Charlotte market LYFT offers a lot of promotions to entice riders. With and without promotions I have made more money in my market with LYFT. LYFT pays me more per mile/minute and lastly TIPS!! Later.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Sure said:


> Uber only offers us hourly guarantees. Lyft offers hourly guarantees and tips. (In our market)


Don't say the (T) word, it might upset Bart!!! (ROFL)


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

I've read where uber has power driver program in certain areas. Not offered in Charlotte. When I purchased my new Accord I was put in uber VIP program which could get me more hits downtown and airport. A month later I was told the program was CANCELLED !!! I think they lied when I called and registered VIP and knew the program was already dead.


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

Uber could do better by its drivers if it wanted. LYFT is not perfect but in my market it's better for the days and times I'm available. LYFT.ON


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mlaalm said:


> Registered with both. Currently only driving LYFT. My car is new and uber does not allow me a chance to make additional monies for newer car. I can easily make LYFT 10% bonus and this week made 20% bonus which is extra $120 this week. I can make my new car payment off bonus money alone. Plus in the Charlotte market LYFT offers a lot of promotions to entice riders. With and without promotions I have made more money in my market with LYFT. LYFT pays me more per mile/minute and lastly TIPS!! Later.


LYFT LOVES Uber drivers !

Already trained.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SuckA said:


> TIPS
> 15$ in tips yesterday only 3 rides. You literally make 2x as much as Uber pays


Furthermore I did lyft just to get the $750 bonus, only 2 tips with 4.8 rating. So please get out of here with the BS you make 2 times as much on lyft, and super BS not 2 times as much if you read my topic where it talks about status. That means if I'm platinum you making 4 times as much as me? SMH, wild stuff here in the Lyft forum


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mlaalm said:


> Registered with both. Currently only driving LYFT. My car is new and uber does not allow me a chance to make additional monies for newer car. I can easily make LYFT 10% bonus and this week made 20% bonus which is extra $120 this week. I can make my new car payment off bonus money alone. Plus in the Charlotte market LYFT offers a lot of promotions to entice riders. With and without promotions I have made more money in my market with LYFT. LYFT pays me more per mile/minute and lastly TIPS!! Later.


Did you even read the topic? Smh. It's about choosing lyft over the Uber status program. If you don't have the status in your area then you shouldn't be replying to this topic.

Reading is fundamental


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Don't say the (T) word, it might upset Bart!!! (ROFL)


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> First, don't call me names son
> You call me stupid but I guess you can't read when I mentioned tips in my topic smh.
> 
> Furthermore I did lyft just to get the $750 bonus, only 2 tips with 4.8 rating. So please get out of here with the BS you make 2 times as much on lyft, and super BS not 2 times as much if you read my topic where it talks about status. That means if I'm platinum you making 4 times as much as me? SMH, wild stuff here in the Lyft forum


Only 2 tips? Maybe your riders are as annoyed with your nonsense as UP members are.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Only 2 tips? Maybe your riders are as annoyed with your nonsense as UP members are.


Naw, pax are cheap, that's nothing new. I told you 4.8 rating. 4.85 on Uber. Plus y'all think that because one driver kisses butt that everyone across the board is supposed to get tips, smh

And people on UP aren't annoyed with me, they are just upset and don't like me because I always expose users, like the few here that clearly didn't read the topic


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

4.92 with almost 1100 rides with uber


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mlaalm said:


> Sorry but currently GOLD status with UBER. Still prefer LYFT.


Can I ask why? Wouldn't you make more money on gold than regular rate for lyft?


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow. Be safe out there bro.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> First, don't call me names son
> You call me stupid but I guess you can't read when I mentioned tips in my topic smh.
> 
> Furthermore I did lyft just to get the $750 bonus, only 2 tips with 4.8 rating. So please get out of here with the BS you make 2 times as much on lyft, and super BS not 2 times as much if you read my topic where it talks about status. That means if I'm platinum you making 4 times as much as me? SMH, wild stuff here in the Lyft forum


Most of the tips come from weekends
I got $80 I'm tips just last week

$20 last night alone

Some people even tip $5 on a minimum fare ride


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mlaalm said:


> Wow. Be safe out there bro.


huh?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Chrysallis said:


> Most of the tips come from weekends
> I got $80 I'm tips just last week
> 
> $20 last night alone
> ...


but tips don't happen on every ride, the statuses Uber provides pretty much GUARANTEES a tip on each ride if you want to look at it that way, so I just don't get it. Like on platinum, if you did a $20 ride, uber would "tip" an extra $20 guaranteed. You can't guarantee tips on lyt rides, esp not $20


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been hearing a lot about these new Uber categories available in some markets. Where is the best to learn about it just for curiosity sake?


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I get tips on 75% of my rides if not more!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SuckA said:


> I get tips on 75% of my rides if not more!


lies


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I'll be completely honest about UberX, the pax suck, they accurately NEVER tip, the pay is much less than Lyft, and Pax are too damn demanding!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> I've been hearing a lot about these new Uber categories available in some markets. Where is the best to learn about it just for curiosity sake?


in short, depending on the number of trips you take each week, puts you in a status category. Like up to 34 puts you in bronze, and 95 or greater trips makes you platinum. hight status means more pay. If you are platinum, then every trip fare you take, is multiplied by 2. So yeah, its better than lyfts tips, because its applied to every trip. Say you took a trip for $100, uber will pay your $200 (less their commission of course). But people say gettings tips from lyft pax is better than getting paid double for every trip you take, smh



SuckA said:


> I'll be completely honest about UberX, the pax suck, they accurately NEVER tip, *the pay is much less than Lyft*, and Pax are too damn demanding!


more lies
plus the same pax you downing probably take lyft as well


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> LYFT LOVES Uber drivers ! Already trained.


Do not laugh. I went to the Lyft onboarding event. They asked me if I already drove Uber. I answered in the affirmative. They asked to see my Uberfone. I showed it to them. They told me that I could by-pass the Mentor Session.



Bart McCoy said:


> the same pax you downing probably take lyft as well


Here, most use both, depending on who or what gets there first. Some will compare surge vs. Prime Time, as well. I have run across a few college students from California who use Lyft exclusively, but other than that, not many "Lyft-Onlies". I have run across a number of "Uber-Onlies", though.

After all that, in answer to your question..........................................................

I do have to run at least one trip from time-to-time to keep up the Lyft account. If I am outside the Reward Zone, it matters little which one I get as they are both usually about the same. If I get two at once and one is U-Pool and the other is regular Lyft, everyone knows which one to accept. Conversely, if one is UberX and the other Lyft Line, everyone knows which one to accept. Once in Uber's Reward Zone, though, it is "Lyft-OFF".

For the most part, though, you are not off the mark. I am better off accepting UberX at my miserable 1,4 than Lyft at base rates. I do not run enough Lyft trips to qualify for Power Driver bonuses.

I run, at the most, twenty trips in a week, anyhow, usually fewer. I am not going to get above Bronze, as it is. If Uber keeps up the Metal Programme throughout the summer, I might try to upgrade after Congress goes out (target date 18 July). I do wonder if in lieu of a pay cut, Uber will turn off its Metal Programme for the summer, this time around.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> in short, depending on the number of trips you take each week, puts you in a status category. Like up to 34 puts you in bronze, and 95 or greater trips makes you platinum. hight status means more pay. If you are platinum, then every trip fare you take, is multiplied by 2. So yeah, its better than lyfts tips, because its applied to every trip. Say you took a trip for $100, uber will pay your $200 (less their commission of course). But people say gettings tips from lyft pax is better than getting paid double for every trip you take, smh
> 
> more lies
> plus the same pax you downing probably take lyft as well


Well if what you're saying is true about platinum then not only is it way better than tips with Lyft but I would actually work enough rides weekly to obtain that status as I'm very part time now but essentially double the money would be too hard to resist. If it ever comes to Seattle I am on board and honestly would never turn Lyft on unless they copied from Uber's playbook like they tend to. This honestly sounds better than Lyft's power bonus and tips combined honestly. That is why I'm not sure how long it could last as Uber would be losing a lot of money. But we shall see.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Well if what you're saying is true about platinum then not only is it way better than tips with Lyft but I would actually work enough rides weekly to obtain that status as I'm very part time now but essentially double the money would be too hard to resist. If it ever comes to Seattle I am on board and honestly would never turn Lyft on unless they copied from Uber's playbook like they tend to. This honestly sounds better than Lyft's power bonus and tips combined honestly. That is why I'm not sure how long it could last as Uber would be losing a lot of money. But we shall see.


Right, the basis here is, Uber is paying you more per mile when its all said and done. So why are people still driving for lyft in these markets where said statuses exist?

And yes, its only good while it lasts. When it goes, both uber and lyft will suck equally,accept if you're in a market where 76% of your pax tip smh like someone said.

So far its been going on for over a month, and Uber talks as if they'll continue. To be honest, the last several weeks have been the BEST time to drive for Uber, since they are offering to multiply every one of your trips by at least 1.4x (only need 1 trip/week to qualify for bronze,and bronze pays 1.4, so a $20 trip would pay $28,and thats the lowest level)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not laugh. I went to the Lyft onboarding event. They asked me if I already drove Uber. I answered in the affirmative. They asked to see my Uberfone. I showed it to them. They told me that I could by-pass the Mentor Session.


I know.
When I went to mentor session ,I get a text from Uber.
Mind you,the Uber app. Was off.
It said " since you are already driving around the city,you should turn your app. On and make some money".( roughly,don't remember exact wording,wish I had screen shot it)

That was when I realized Uber tracked us at times when we weren't even driving.Didn't even really upset me.

After my LYFT session,I did turn the app. On.



"Another Uber Driver said:


> Here, most use both, depending on who or what gets there first. Some will compare surge vs. Prime Time, as well. I have run across a few college students from California who use Lyft exclusively, but other than that, not many "Lyft-Onlies". I have run across a number of "Uber-Onlies", though.





Another UberDriver said:


> After all that, in answer to your question..........................................................
> 
> I do have to run at least one trip from time-to-time to keep up the Lyft account. If I am outside the Reward Zone, it matters little which one I get as they are both usually about the same. If I get two at once and one is U-Pool and the other is regular Lyft, everyone knows which one to accept. Conversely, if one is UberX and the other Lyft Line, everyone knows which one to accept. Once in Uber's Reward Zone, though, it is "Lyft-OFF".
> 
> ...





Another Uber Driver said:


> Do not laugh. I went to the Lyft onboarding event. They asked me if I already drove Uber. I answered in the affirmative. They asked to see my Uberfone. I showed it to them. They told me that I could by-pass the Mentor Session.
> 
> Here, most use both, depending on who or what gets there first. Some will compare surge vs. Prime Time, as well. I have run across a few college students from California who use Lyft exclusively, but other than that, not many "Lyft-Onlies". I have run across a number of "Uber-Onlies", though.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Obviously Bart was just Deactivated from Lyft.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Obviously Bart was just Deactivated from Lyft.


nice way to reach, but no
im active, just stopped after I got my $750
theres no way I would drive for regular rate and pray for tips with lyft, when im guaranteed way more with Uber's status program


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good luck with that


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber in our area has Bronze, Silver, Gold & Platinum levels, with corresponding bonuses. Trips qualifying for the bonus have to originate in the Reward Zone, an area Uber is trying to saturate with drivers. Basically it's surge pricing for us, but Uber pays it, not the pax.

Uber is trying to incentivize drivers to drive at certain times, in certain areas. From Uber's POV it keeps surge down & ensures there are enough drivers where they think we'll be needed.

The other byproduct is diminishing the time drivers drive for Lyft. I do this part time. When I started I did more Lyft, usually hitting PDB. Since Uber rolled the 'Metals Program' out, I've done ZERO Lyft rides. I talk the shit out of Lyft to Uber pax & have been averaging $100/week in Lyft referral fees.

These are the Uber Gold promotions for this past week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> in short, depending on the number of trips you take each week, puts you in a status category. Like up to 34 puts you in bronze, and 95 or greater trips makes you platinum. hight status means more pay. If you are platinum, then every trip fare you take, is multiplied by 2. So yeah, its better than lyfts tips, because its applied to every trip. Say you took a trip for $100, uber will pay your $200 (less their commission of course). But people say gettings tips from lyft pax is better than getting paid double for every trip you take, smh
> 
> more lies
> plus the same pax you downing probably take lyft as well


I used to run over 100 trips every week .
I never got anything but a gas card and an e mail that I was in top 5% of earners.

Had a crappy rating from students and drunks too.
(98% acceptance rate too)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> Uber in our area has Bronze, Silver, Gold & Platinum levels, with corresponding bonuses. Trips qualifying for the bonus have to originate in the Reward Zone, an area Uber is trying to saturate with drivers. Basically it's surge pricing for us, but Uber pays it, not the pax.
> 
> Uber is trying to incentivize drivers to drive at certain times, in certain areas. From Uber's POV it keeps surge down & ensures there are enough drivers where they think we'll be needed.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is available in my market.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I don't think this is available in my market.


It's a pretty good promotion, but you didn't see the extra bonus in the earnings. You'd see your regular earnings, then get one large addition to your deposit for the bonuses added up Monday.

They're supposed to update the app to show your bonus on each individual trip. This makes me think:
1. It's a permanent promotion, or at least for the foreseeable future
2. They're going to.roll this out to other markets. They wouldn't have Apu program an update for something that's going away soon.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Only idiots drive for Uber........
http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/06/05/uber-is-now-actively-preying-on-the-poor.aspx
Poor Bart....... couldn't get past the Lyft mentor session?


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Uber is soooo yesterday


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SuckA said:


> Only idiots drive for Uber........
> http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/06/05/uber-is-now-actively-preying-on-the-poor.aspx
> Poor Bart....... couldn't get past the Lyft mentor session?


seems you still can't read, I already drove to get the bonus as of last week, so how could I not pass the mentor session? smh
and this link is pointless, if you get a leasing program to drive for Lyft it'll be the same thing with their regular low rates, smh
however if you do take this leasing and drive at Platinum level for Uber, then its worth it



notabadguythe said:


> Uber is soooo yesterday


what? are you just typing just to be typing? Uber is still the #1 TNC in the United States if not the world,smh


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Uber is a sucky company. They have no morals. But they're the biggest. And they have the name recognition. So the demand is always there compared to Lyft currently. Lyft may offer tips but I find the percentage of tips do not make up for the excessive dead mileage they EXPECT me to do (which no way in hell I accept 10+ minute pings). So if Uber comes up with this program in Seattle I'll do it. I am not drinking the Lyft kool aid. In fact, I have absolutely no brand loyalty. As a driver or passenger. As a passenger I use which ever is going to arrive quicker and which one is not surging (therefore cheaper). And if it is Uber (more often) I just make sure I have a cash tip. If I do not have cash on me I make sure to use Lyft. As a driver I have both them on and accept the quickest close pickup. Period. I do not ever try for guarantee hours, in fact, normally avoid them due to over saturation.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Uber is a sucky company. They have no morals. But they're the biggest. And they have the name recognition. So the demand is always there compared to Lyft currently. Lyft may offer tips but I find the percentage of tips do not make up for the excessive dead mileage they EXPECT me to do (which no way in hell I accept 10+ minute pings). So if Uber comes up with this program in Seattle I'll do it. I am not drinking the Lyft kool aid. In fact, I have absolutely no brand loyalty. As a driver or passenger. As a passenger I use which ever is going to arrive quicker and which one is not surging (therefore cheaper). As a driver I have both them on and accept the quickest close pickup. Period. I do not ever try for guarantee hours, in fact, normally avoid them due to over saturation.


BRAVO
same in my area, I was probably averaging 1 trip every 2 hours, whereas on Uber I could easily get 2/3 trips/hr 
So people think less rides but I guess super sized tips on Lyft is going to equal Uber where you get more rides. Even wilder is that people believe regular rate +tips on Lyft is greater than Uber's silver/gold/platinum program,which is the topic,smh

But im in same boat, I'll order Uber or Lyft, depending on who is surging or has the shorter arrival time. Sometmes lyft will win simply because Uber would be busy (surging) and Lyft never has the higher rate multiplier. 
Same thing now as a driver. Each week I decide to drive for either Lyft or Uber by whomever is giving me the better benefits/incentives. RIght now that's clearly Uber with their status program. I don't believe Lyft has the money to compete with Ubers program, so I doubt I'll drive for lyft for a long time to come


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They must have these only is specific markets. I've never heard of these in Sacramento.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> They must have these only is specific markets. I've never heard of these in Sacramento.


Yeah I've read it is in specific markets but supposedly they're going to roll out to other markets. I hope Seattle is one of those.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

In my market, at least, Uber is having trouble both retaining drivers and getting those that it still has out there for more than a few hours to cover requests. Given the princely sums that it usually pays, that is understandable. The rates at the higher levels, coupled with the Efficiency Factor are making it tempting to leave the taxi parked and trying to get my trip figures into the higher levels. My experience does suggest that the Efficiency Factor will at least balance out Uber's take per-trip.

There are two, or perhaps, two and one half factors that are keeping me mostly in the taxi, for now, at least.

1. The upper levels have acceptance rate requirements. While I can grit my teeth and accept the U-Pools, I would find it difficult to go chasing trips. The thing is always trying to send me across the Potomac River from Alexandria, Virginia into Prince George's County, Maryland; across the Anacostia River from Capitol Hill to the southeastern parts of the city and across the Potomac River from Foggy Bottom and Georgetown to Arlington, Virginia. It seems to like to do this especially in Rush Hour.

2. I can not do street hails in the UberX/Lyft car. In the taxi, I can and still have Uber Taxi. Uber Taxi demand is pretty good. It gets better when UberX surges.


I would expect that Uber would roll out this programme in markets where it has problems similar to this one. In driver-oversaturated markets, I would expect that this will not appear.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> They must have these only is specific markets. I've never heard of these in Sacramento.


Same in dallas


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sure said:


> I'm not saying that Lyft with tips would be better then Uber with status. I'm saying that until Uber rolls those out in the Chicago market, I'm driving Lyft with tips over Uber without tips. They have the exact same rates here, Lyft pt's almost as often as Uber surges, so it almost no difference to us in the Chicago market. If and when they roll it out to us in the Chicago market, then I will make a change if one is needed.
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


thats all fine and dandy but CLEARLY thats why I SPECIFICALLY said in the topic Lyft vs those with Uber status programs currently in their market, smh. Reading is fundamental. Your debate of regular Uber vs Lyft with tips belongs in another topic, not this one!!!


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber has bronze/silver/gold/platinun status in your market?
> 
> Please explain to me why you would drive for Lyft instead of doing Uber's status program????? For the love of god, please don't say because of tips....


And coming soon....Uranium!!


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

mlaalm said:


> 4.92 with almost 1100 rides with uber


4.96 on Uber (only) 2300+ trips


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sure said:


> You are one of those people I guess. Never mind. I'm sorry I said anything. I usually am.


You can try to spin it anyway you want, but bottom line is you should have NEVER came in here yapping about lyft has tips unless Uber has the status program in your market. Replying to the topic even though you didnt fit the topic criteria shows bad reading comprehension, goes off topic, and is borderline trolling (debating something that the topic is not even about smh)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberSaur said:


> And coming soon....Uranium!!


Hahah you crazy, you know Uranium cant top driving Lyft with tips, I mean pax paying 3x the fare in tips is already the norm according to this topic, buhahaaaaa


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Hahah you crazy, you know Uranium cant top driving Lyft with tips, I mean pax paying 3x the fare in tips is already the norm according to this topic, buhahaaaaa


I think that might well be ubersan that just defected to Lyft, and he's pulling your leg again!! Bart McCoy


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> huh?


 What? When? hmmm?


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess the best way to answer this question is to understand that the experience is different in each and every market.

With that said, I prefer Lyft over Uber any day.

I live in the San Gabriel Valley. For those that don't know, that is a large area east of Los Angeles but is considered part of LA County. Some of the cities located in the SGV are Montebello, Baldwin Park, West Covina, Covina, Diamond Bar, Walnut, etc. It's big, but Uber doesn't consider this part of their incentive territory. Which means, in order to qualify for incentives for Uber, I would have to drive over 20 minutes to what Uber considers the "core LA" area to accept rides. 

Now if you have experience driving in the LA area, you know not all rides will end in the "core LA" area. So now you have a decision to make. Do you rush your dead miles to head back to the core area to beat out any pings that come through while driving back or do you log off until you get back. Remember, you have to have a certain amount of rides completed and be logged on a certain amount of time per hour to qualify. For me, this is not worth it.

With Lyft, the SGV is considered to be part of their Orange County territory. I really don't know why, but since their OC rates are higher than Uber's LA rates, I take it. A minimum Lyft fare is almost $2.00 more than a minimum fare on Uber. Also, I get Lyft's hourly guarantees which are easier to hit than Uber's. 

Another thing I take in consideration is that I'm a part time driver. I'll drive about 20 hours a week and average about 25 rides in that week. I just need to earn $200 - $300 a week and I do that with no problem on Lyft. I think that if I was a full time driver though, I would have to bite the bullet and head out to the core LA area to hit the Uber incentives. On a more persona level though, I like the pax experience overall than I do with Uber. My pax on Lyft tend to tip about 6 out of 10 times and are more friendlier. 

Again, this is my personal experience and everyone will have their own experience to compare.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

eman1122 said:


> I guess the best way to answer this question is to understand that the experience is different in each and every market.
> 
> With that said, I prefer Lyft over Uber any day.
> 
> ...


The status programs dont require any hourly type regulation. There are only 2 requirements:
1) trips must start in core area to get paid double the fare
2) any trip anywhere in your market will count towards the number of trips you need to keep your status (35 trips for silver, so if you did 25 trips out the core, 10 trips in the core you'd still keep silver status,but only get paid the bonus money for the 10 trips)


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> The status programs dont require any hourly type regulation. There are only 2 requirements:
> 1) trips must start in core area to get paid double the fare
> 2) any trip anywhere in your market will count towards the number of trips you need to keep your status (35 trips for silver, so if you did 25 trips out the core, 10 trips in the core you'd still keep silver status,but only get paid the bonus money for the 10 trips)


Right. But like I mentioned before, I don't really hit 35 trips. So it doesn't make sense. Once in a while I'll may get a week when I'll do 30 rides, but it's not typical. So in this instance, Lyft is still much better for me than Uber. Also keep in mind that I'm aware that an Uber at 1.7x surge will get what I get on a regular Lyft fare.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Furthermore I did lyft just to get the $750 bonus, only 2 tips with 4.8 rating. So please get out of here with the BS you make 2 times as much on lyft, and super BS not 2 times as much if you read my topic where it talks about status. That means if I'm platinum you making 4 times as much as me? SMH, wild stuff here in the Lyft forum


If you did the 30-75 rides (depending on current deal) and only got 2 tips , you're doing something wrong . Half of Lyft passengers Tip , I think my worst tipping week was last week . I got $60 in tips on 70 Lyft Rides I'm usually around $100+ with 70 rides

Now I do both but really just Uber Select unless UberX has a 2+ surge .

If Uber did the Platinum and Gold status bonus thing in Denver I'd consider doing Uber primary but in Denver they only offer the 10 and 20% PDB bonus with similar requirements as Lyft , but it's not guaranteed I have gotten the offer every week for 6 weeks from Uber so far nothing for this week .


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

This type of status program doesn't seem to be financially sustainable. 

If Uber is paying up to 2.2x on fares, where will that money come from in the long term? There is only so much promotional money to go around, most of it is used for driver acquisition; in this case they are shifting money from driver acquisition to driver retention (which is LONG overdue). However, when all is said and done, Uber is losing money on every one of these rides - they aren't making this money back via the booking fee + ride commission.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

eman1122 said:


> Right. But like I mentioned before, I don't really hit 35 trips. So it doesn't make sense. Once in a while I'll may get a week when I'll do 30 rides, but it's not typical. So in this instance, Lyft is still much better for me than Uber. Also keep in mind that I'm aware that an Uber at 1.7x surge will get what I get on a regular Lyft fare.


if you are doing about 30 rides a week you aren't making much money anyway
but can you PLEASE explain to me how a regular lyft fare is the same as a UberX at 1.7x???????????



Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you did the 30-75 rides (depending on current deal) and only got 2 tips , you're doing something wrong . Half of Lyft passengers Tip , I think my worst tipping week was last week . I got $60 in tips on 70 Lyft Rides I'm usually around $100+ with 70 rides
> 
> .


I know what you are saying is false because I do lyft and no way in the world are half the people tipping. Stop applying what ONE driver gets in ONE market to ALL drivers in ALL markets, smh



andaas said:


> This type of status program doesn't seem to be financially sustainable.
> 
> If Uber is paying up to 2.2x on fares, where will that money come from in the long term? There is only so much promotional money to go around, most of it is used for driver acquisition; in this case they are shifting money from driver acquisition to driver retention (which is LONG overdue). However, when all is said and done, Uber is losing money on every one of these rides - they aren't making this money back via the booking fee + ride commission.


5 weeks and counting
gonna milk it until the end


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Well you're saying you only got 2 people who tipped you out of I'm guessing 50 rides . So you're doing the exact same thing just going the other way . I just don't believe you did 50 rides on Lyft and got 2 tips , it baffles me . I've gone a day where I did 10-15 rides and not seen a tip but I've had days where I did 10-15 rides and just about everyone tipped .


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> You can try to spin it anyway you want, but bottom line is you should have NEVER came in here yapping about lyft has tips unless Uber has the status program in your market. Replying to the topic even though you didnt fit the topic criteria shows bad reading comprehension, goes off topic, and is borderline trolling (debating something that the topic is not even about smh)


I'm going to start reading your posts regularly so I can learn to be as cool as you, Bart.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you are doing about 30 rides a week you aren't making much money anyway
> but can you PLEASE explain to me how a regular lyft fare is the same as a UberX at 1.7x???????????


I think it depends on the market but a minimum fare in Denver is $5 pay out for me if I make no PDB is $4 (I avg about $1 per ride in tips )
So the avg lyft ride for me in Denver is $5 on a minimum fare

Minimum fare for UberX is $4 I see $3 from it pretty much no chance of tip

So $3 x 1.7 is $5.10 so pretty close for me in the Denver market that is

But that really only applies to a minimum fare

Even if you take out the tip , you're making an extra $1 on Lyft Minimum rides in Denver $4 to $3

Also since the surge is applied to the full amount it's probably closer to a 1.5x


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Also since the surge is applied to the full amount it's probably closer to a 1.5x


man o man, smh
if min fares is the majority of what you get then you shouldn't be driving in that market, no money to be made


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

the ferryman said:


> I'm going to start reading your posts regularly so I can learn to be as cool as you, Bart.


you can learn a great deal from me my man


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> man o man, smh
> if min fares is the majority of what you get then you shouldn't be driving in that market, no money to be made


Couldn't agree more but it's just an example . In reality you're going to make a very similar amount from lyft to Uber they both have almost the same mileage and minute price and take a close cut . Really the only difference is tips and the little bit more you make from minimum rides

I feel like if you only work for Lyft or Uber you're doing this wrong in the first place. If you have the opportunity to reach two customer bases . Why would you not do it?

The only difference would be who is more popular in your market ?
In Denver I feel like Lyft is slightly more popular then Uber or at least the same


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

What is uber gold and platinium status?? Do they have that in LA??
And why did Uber take 20% cut from me last week when they did 25% week before>


----------



## kingdog (Nov 30, 2015)

this rewards program is available in only a few markets apparently, I've never heard of it

in the bay area we have power driver plus rewards, gets you +500 if you hit 120+ rides, and guaranteed hourly rates if you hit the stipulations

even making nearly double with uber, it is still tempting to drive lyft. lyft pax in my market are INFINITELY nicer, more respectful, know how to set the pin and get picked up, etc. my 100+ ride weeks with lyft are a breeze. my 100+ ride weeks with uber are mind numbingly terrible. just a-holes and foreigners, every trip. hate it

but I suck it up and drive uber because I make 2/3 again what I make with lyft. if lyft offered a similar value I would drive 100% lyft so happily. there is a huge difference with the pax in my market

but I of course agree with the OP, whoever offers the better value gets my business


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber has bronze/silver/gold/platinun status in your market?
> 
> Please explain to me why you would drive for Lyft instead of doing Uber's status program????? For the love of god, please don't say because of tips....


I drive Lyft only now... Don't even know if those Olympic metal colors are available here


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Chrysallis said:


> Most of the tips come from weekends
> I got $80 I'm tips just last week
> 
> $20 last night alone
> ...


Most be your market, in South Florida you'll be lucky to get a couple of dollars tip per ride. Most people here don't even tip


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber has bronze/silver/gold/platinun status in your market?
> 
> Please explain to me why you would drive for Lyft instead of doing Uber's status program????? For the love of god, please don't say because of tips....


Lol...Please don't pay attention to this man. Keep driving for Lyft!!!!

Don't need longer waiting periods in between rides with Uber.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I drive mostly weekends. Once Uber started offering me $35-45 per hour guaranteed I stopped bothering with Lyft. 

A month ago Lyft was offering $40-45 per hour to drive the morning rush hour and I did it as many days as I could, driving Lyft exclusively. Unlike Uber, Lyft requires you to get one ride per hour DURING EACH HOUR, which makes it harder and I occasionally missed getting the bonus. Once Lyft dropped the morning guarantee to $25 I was no longer interested. 

With no hourly incentives I would turn both on and take the best offer that came in or turn on the one that is surging. Uber generally surged more but I found there are some times, notably 3:30/4 am on Saturday night/sunday morning when Uber stopped surging for the night but Lyft was still in prime time. I think that's because the Howard U. students favor Lyft, I drove a lot of them to and from IHOP. 

If neither was surging and I got two calls I would take the Lyft ping because of the possibility of a tip and because I want to support Uber having competition.

Bart is right. With Uber offering guarantees, there is no way Lyft tips remotely make up for that. (My personal experience is about 30% of Lyft pax tip.) I AM concerned that this is an attempt to drive Lyft out of business, and that would be a bad thing for both riders and drivers. But I need the money and have to go where my self interest lies.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I wish Uber would start offering better incentives in Denver . Right now it's just the Power Driver Bonus almost exactly what Lyft always have .
Drive 40-69 rides with 40 of them coming between Thursday and Sunday Get 10% bonus

Drive 70+ rides with 40 of them coming between Thursday and Sunday Get 20% bonus

Problem with Ubers PDB is they pick and choose which drivers are getting that offer each week and they don't tell you the exact details until Monday Night. It kinda sucks that they can't let you know Sunday so you can decided which way to go Monday morning

Lyft is almost exactly the same
45 Rides plus 15 Rides during Peak Time = 10% Bonus
70 Rides plus 20 Rides During Peak Time = 20% Bonus
Both require a 90% acceptance rate (which in it self makes Ubers more valuable especially when qualifying for UberSelect Rides )

I'm doing most Uber this week plan on qualifying for the 20% on Uber and the 10% on Lyft . I'll probably end up putting in around 50 hours to complete this As of last night (so just Monday and Tuesday about 17 hours of Driving)

Uber 21 Rides for $396 + $12 in cash tips = $408
Lyft 11 Rides for $91 (including $21 app tips) + $3 Cash tips = $94

Both totals are before PDB bonus and after Lyft Ubers Take = $502 if I qualify for Bonuses I've made $615 in two days by far my best 2 day weekday stretch I've ever had so maybe doing more Uber isn't a bad thing my avg ride is almost $25 on Uber and $9 on Lyft


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ubersucksass said:


> And why did Uber take 20% cut from me last week when they did 25% week before>


eh, if they are taking less, what are you complaining about?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

you care about uber too much


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

I drive for Lyft too for this exact reason... Pick an uber pax up drive him to downtown LA from Newport Beach. He needed a ride back in 90 minutes so I told him I'd do some driving up here and meet him at the appropriate time. Uber was surging when I picked him back up so be used Lyft. I made 37 on the uber ride and 52 on the Lyft ride b4 tip. Same exact mileage.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Lol...Please don't pay attention to this man. Keep driving for Lyft!!!!
> 
> Don't need longer waiting periods in between rides with Uber.


So I will say Bart can be overly abrupt and sometimes a big "Richard" but most times what he says actually carries lots of valid substance. For example, I know many prefer Lyft and that is okay. But most people know that demand is much bigger with Uber than Lyft. Uber has a larger user base. Normally Uber rides are MUCH shorter to pickup and Lyft has no problems expecting you to drive 20+ minutes for a pickup. I have heard (which I still even find suspect) that maybe one market Lyft demands more than Uber. If that is true it kind of surprises me. It must be a market Uber doesn't care about and not try to recruit any drivers or retain the ones they have. Even in San Francisco I believe Uber even has more demand than Lyft.

So I wouldn't be dismissive of Bart by saying Uber has longer waits between rides. I don't believe that. And what would you rather have happen? Wait 5 minutes longer for an Uber ride that is two blocks away or get immediate ping with Lyft for ride 20 minutes away. Hell the Uber driver comes out ahead.

Now I am not saying Uber is better than Lyft. In fact, in markets this new Uber program is not available in, I would guess it is more lucrative for a Lyft full time driver because of the power bonus and tips. But for part time drivers I turn both on and closest trip that comes through wins. No loyalty for me. I don't participate in any type of bonus so it is all about the quickest profitable trips.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Only 2 tips? Maybe your riders are as annoyed with your nonsense as UP members are.


Gold! Pure gold!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft record week
$1250 real money dollars / *17 hours driving*


Yeah I've seen similar numbers for Uber guys. But their weeks had 39-42 hours.

I dont wanna spend 25 more hours with pax in car. That'd traumatize me and the car both

PS make no mistake, Lyft is devious nasty unfair and quite EVIL at times.it justgot better gaming opportunities.


----------



## notabadguythe (Feb 6, 2016)

Nope, Uber is FOS, and every one knows it, Left is the future, and they care about their drivers


----------



## MattStone (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok I'm a old Uber driver from Va pretty much stopped driving because I was losing money, can someone please tell me what the hell the gold and platinum thing is.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattStone said:


> Ok I'm a old Uber driver from Va pretty much stopped driving because I was losing money, can someone please tell me what the hell the gold and platinum thing is.


its already been asked and answering IN this topic...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I like Lyft as a company, but this is a running tally from today (Saturday afternoon) at Uber Gold incentives rate. 2.2X from 12 noon-5PM

I'm not doing this to brag or boast, but it shows quite clearly that on Lyft, even with PT & tips, you would be hard pressed to make close to this.

The same 2.2X goes.from 8:00PM-3:00AM. Will be interesting to see what my total take is


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This was my final tally for Saturday with the Uber Gold Incentives. Around 7.5 hours. I went til about 1:00AM. I don't do bar closings or I could've made more.

This did include a few Pool trips, which dragged down my average.

Again, not bragging or knocking Lyft, but they're going to have to do something serious to compare to this. Until either Lyft matches these incentives or Uber takes them away, my Lyft app stays off. I'll do my one ride a month to stay active but that's it.

I'll stay active with Lyft because I'm at $100 in Lyft new rider referrals for the week...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

That's pretty great , it would be nice if they offered these perks in Denver . I would only drive Lyft enough to stay active to collect referral bonuses


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> How many of yall drive for Lyft, even though Uber has bronze/silver/gold/platinun status in your market?
> 
> Please explain to me why you would drive for Lyft instead of doing Uber's status program????? For the love of god, please don't say because of tips....


In my market, Uber does not have the status program, if it did, I would still drive equally as I do now, but in part that is because Uber has screwed me over several times lately, not paying No Show or Cancellation fees, with a myriad of excuses. I only drive one or two days per week, usually one weekday evening and Sat. mornings. I usually go by which app is the busiest, I've had days where I Lyft is busy constantly, I might sign into Uber for an hour at most, and I've had days where they are equally as busy. This week is an example, I drove Thursday morning, two Lyft's and two Uber's, more money was made on Lyft than Uber. Sat. morning, I drove for both, made equal money. For the week, I did 13 trips on Lyft for $109, and 17 trips on Uber for $109, I gave out probably 4 business cards for Lyft.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> In my market, Uber does not have the status program, if it did, I would still drive equally as I do now, but in part that is because Uber has screwed me over several times lately, not paying No Show or Cancellation fees, with a myriad of excuses.


well I have no issues of Uber paying out incentives/gurantees in my market area

but you are saying that if your rate was $1.00 for lyft, but Uber status programs pays you $2/mile, you'd still drive for Lyft? I just don t get it


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> In my market, Uber does not have the status program, if it did, I would still drive equally as I do now, but in part that is because Uber has screwed me over several times lately, not paying No Show or Cancellation fees, with a myriad of excuses. I only drive one or two days per week, usually one weekday evening and Sat. mornings. I usually go by which app is the busiest, I've had days where I Lyft is busy constantly, I might sign into Uber for an hour at most, and I've had days where they are equally as busy. This week is an example, I drove Thursday morning, two Lyft's and two Uber's, more money was made on Lyft than Uber. Sat. morning, I drove for both, made equal money. For the week, I did 13 trips on Lyft for $109, and 17 trips on Uber for $109, I gave out probably 4 business cards for Lyft.


That's the stupidest thing I've heard. If you could make double or more than Lyft why would use use Lyft equally? I would do the minimum to keep Lyft "ready to go" if you find this program end (if you had it) but you're throwing away WAY to much money for "brand loyalty". Neither Uber or Lyft care about you, so why be loyal to one? Pick the one that is more profitable to you at the time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've heard. If you could make double or more than Lyft why would use use Lyft equally? I would do the minimum to keep Lyft "ready to go" if you find this program end (if you had it) but you're throwing away WAY to much money for "brand loyalty". Neither Uber or Lyft care about you, so why be loyal to one? Pick the one that is more profitable to you at the time.


THANK YOU lol, good lawd
thanks for your post too New2This (by the way go Cowboys...)

Both Lyft and Uber suck, like you say no need to be loyal to either. But Uber is paying more, So i would simply take their money. I just dont know how peopple can choose to make less when they have the option to do the same thing and make more, smh


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well I have no issues of Uber paying out incentives/gurantees in my market area
> 
> but you are saying that if your rate was $1.00 for lyft, but Uber status programs pays you $2/mile, you'd still drive for Lyft? I just don t get it


In my area, Uber is 2 to 1 busier than Lyft, with cheaper fares, which I went back in reviewed, the only reason my numbers were what they were, only two Uber airport trips, the rest were all minimums. Only one of my Lyft fares were airports. My numbers for Lyft don't include tips, with tips it adds another $16.00.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've heard. If you could make double or more than Lyft why would use use Lyft equally? I would do the minimum to keep Lyft "ready to go" if you find this program end (if you had it) but you're throwing away WAY to much money for "brand loyalty". Neither Uber or Lyft care about you, so why be loyal to one? Pick the one that is more profitable to you at the time.


13 trips on Lyft to make $109, or 17 trips on Uber to make $109? Hmm, sounds like Lyft is paying better. To make that same $109 on Uber, I had to 25% more trips. Also, that $109 on Lyft, doesn't include tips, which added another $16.00


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> 13 trips on Lyft to make $109, or 17 trips on Uber to make $109? Hmm, sounds like Lyft is paying better. To make that same $109 on Uber, I had to 25% more trips. Also, that $109 on Lyft, doesn't include tips, which added another $16.00


You're missing the point, which is the status program. If you apply thatyou'd make way more than the $109,which is the topic. You are applying regular vs regular, which is not the topic

On the lowest level (bronze), you would have make a min of $150 vs the $109 vs lyft, but you woudl still choose lyft over Uber???? On platinum you would have made $218 for the same 17 trips,compared to $109 for Lyft for 13 trips. Again, you'd rather do Lyft?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber does not offer a status program in my area, and given that I only drive one or two days per week, it doesn't matter. As for Uber's status programs, at present Uber owes me $75.00 in cancellation and No show fees, with varying BS reasons for refusing to pay, why would I give a rats azz about their status program? Of my 17 Uber trips, 4 were pool, in all 4, only one pax showed up, two cancelled after arrival (Uber has refused to pay the cancel fees), the other 2, the second rider no showed, Uber has refused to pay those fees as well. Two weeks ago I No showed a pax after he argued with me about the location where I was picking him up, Uber still hasn't paid that one either, citing a dispute from the pax.

I do enough each month to qualify for Gold status with Lyft, if Uber offered, I drive enough that I would still qualify with them as well, but really don't care.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Uber does not offer a status program in my area, and given that I only drive one or two days per week, it doesn't matter. As for Uber's status programs, at present Uber owes me $75.00 in cancellation and No show fees, with varying BS reasons for refusing to pay, why would I give a rats azz about their status program? Of my 17 Uber trips, 4 were pool, in all 4, only one pax showed up, two cancelled after arrival (Uber has refused to pay the cancel fees), the other 2, the second rider no showed, Uber has refused to pay those fees as well. Two weeks ago I No showed a pax after he argued with me about the location where I was picking him up, Uber still hasn't paid that one either, citing a dispute from the pax.
> 
> I do enough each month to qualify for Gold status with Lyft, if Uber offered, I drive enough that I would still qualify with them as well, but really don't care.


Um, you DO know that you already said that if there was a status program in your market you would still do Lyft right??????

And at the lowest level, Bronze,you only have to do ONE trip per week. So at the lowest level you would still make $150 compared to the $109 you just stated.

You know that........right?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Uber does not offer a status program in my area, and given that I only drive one or two days per week, it doesn't matter. As for Uber's status programs, at present Uber owes me $75.00 in cancellation and No show fees, with varying BS reasons for refusing to pay, why would I give a rats azz about their status program? Of my 17 Uber trips, 4 were pool, in all 4, only one pax showed up, two cancelled after arrival (Uber has refused to pay the cancel fees), the other 2, the second rider no showed, Uber has refused to pay those fees as well. Two weeks ago I No showed a pax after he argued with me about the location where I was picking him up, Uber still hasn't paid that one either, citing a dispute from the pax.
> 
> I do enough each month to qualify for Gold status with Lyft, if Uber offered, I drive enough that I would still qualify with them as well, but really don't care.


Yeah as Bart mentioned you said if they had it you would drive equally. Your rebuttal is that Uber screwed you over. Okay, so if you don't want to take their money because you don't like them, fine. But then you shouldn't drive for them at all. Hard to stand on principle when you still drive for them. Otherwise, what other way to give them a kick in the balls than to take more of their money? As Bart also mentioned your figures even if you add in the tips would be much higher given same figures with Uber where Lyft would be the one paying you significantly less if you had the status program. What it honestly comes down to which you'll never admit is you're making excuses to hide the fact you don't have this cool option as available in you're area right now and deflecting. I honestly bet if you had it available and did just a bit of due diligence you would take advantage of it if you had a smart bone in your body.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I drive for whichever company is paying better that week . 
Last week I did pretty much all Uber did 73 Uber rides (I'd say almost half being Select) and 31 Lyft Rides . 
With Ubers PDB I should see a Gross (after fees) of around $1300 from Uber and $256 from Lyft last week . Plus this last week I cleaned up with cash tips $73 from Uber Customers and $15 From Lyft Customers (another $34 in lyft in app tips) 
Yes if I would have done all 104 Rides with Lyft I would have probably made more in tips but I was surprised at how many people handed me a $5 bill that were Uber customers this week . 

If Uber keeps offering the 20% PDB to me I'm going to focus on Uber , with the big select rides and at least half of my X rides being Surge I just make so much more . Now when Lyft rolls our there Select type program it might be different but who knows when that will be in Denver


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I do drive for both Uber and Lyft. In the past I have complained about the distance to pick-ups with Lyft, but it has started getting better with shorter distances to pick-ups becoming more frequent.

This past week, I decided to make more of a disciplined effort to operate on Lyft, since I have not received any incentive or any type of guarantees from Uber in the past two weeks. Long story short, I did six less trips with Lyft than I did with Uber and the difference in the pay statements was only $20. So that means roughly the equivalent six mini fares are the difference in income between Lyft and Uber. Looking at it from that perspective, I did better with Lyft because all those mini fares with Uber cost me: 1.) time to arrive at pick-up point, 2.) fuel, 3.) wear and tear on the car and 4,) Time unavailable for fares during those mini fares.

I was online with both briefly last night, the only Uber ping I got was 20 minutes away. Needless to say that was not accepted and I went offline with Uber for the rest of the evening. I also noticed that there seemed to be less Uber drivers out there than usual (the PAX app is great for getting a feel for what's going on and helping anticipate possible surges) last night but in spite of that, very little surges to be taken advantage of.

Going forward my MO is that absent any surge or incentives or guarantees from Uber, I won't drive for them, unless Lyft is absolutely deader than dead. We do not have Uber's status program in Philly.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy - I really doubt many people would drive Lyft *if* their market had this promotion in place. The truth is, from what I can tell, the DC market may just be the only market this is available in.

In (nearly) every market, Uber has far more passenger demand than Lyft. This would be easy money for anyone, if the promotion was in their market.

However, since MOST markets do not have this promotion, MOST drivers that are active in the LYFT forum here, favor LYFT.

Doesn't seem like a big surprise.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

andaas said:


> Bart McCoy - I really doubt many people would drive Lyft *if* their market had this promotion in place. The truth is, from what I can tell, the DC market may just be the only market this is available in.
> 
> In (nearly) every market, Uber has far more passenger demand than Lyft. This would be easy money for anyone, if the promotion was in their market.
> 
> ...


Except the status program is in lots of markets,going all the way to the west coast

Also a couple people have already said they would drive for Lyft, because of the tips, lol. And some are saying the LYFT has more demand than Uber (which has to be a rare occurrence)

But yes, its easy money, and we are milking it until Uber stops the program, going on about 6 weeks now

Im not surprised that people favor Lyft if the status program isn't in their market, hence why I didn't make a topic about that............... I was wondering how Lyft was surviving in markets with the Uber status program,and trying to understand why some people would drive for a lower rate when Uber offers up to double the rate. But I see some Lyft drivers hear don't care about money really, but choose to drive for lower rates due to their devotion for a company who is just as horrible as Uber really. They both provide rates at or in most cases well below mininum wage. The Uber stats program is a step in the right direction when it comes to wages.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy - I'm betting most drivers in markets *with* the promotion are busier driving for Uber than reading the up.net/Lyft subforum.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm very envious of the Uber Status program available in other markets .


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> Bart McCoy
> 
> However, since MOST markets do not have this promotion, MOST drivers that are active in the LYFT forum here, favor LYFT.
> 
> Doesn't seem like a big surprise.


Well I will say many or most drivers that do Uber also drive for Lyft. People should have their preference based off most profitable period and not give any brand loyalty. The brands are not loyal to the drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I do lyft and no way in the world are half the people tipping. Stop applying what ONE driver gets in ONE market to ALL drivers in ALL markets, smh


I have seen other people's posting about all of the tips that they receive from Lyft customers, but my experience has been similar to yours, not that many on Lyft tip, here.



Manotas said:


> in South Florida you'll be lucky to get a couple of dollars tip per ride. Most people here don't even tip


It appears that Washington is not the only market where Lyft riders do not make a habit of tipping.



novadrivergal said:


> Bart is right. With Uber offering guarantees, there is no way Lyft tips remotely make up for that. (My personal experience is about 30% of Lyft pax tip.)


There it is, right there. At thirty per-cent, you are doing well for this market, although it has been my experience that female drivers, unless they are real Drill Sergeants, do better in tips than their male counterparts. Even at thirty per cent who tip, you are not going to approach even Uber's Bronze.



Jimmy Bernat said:


> I would only drive Lyft enough to stay active


That is the only reason that I am bothering with Lyft right now. Even their Prime Time All The Time is narrowly restricted. I did actually take two Lyft pings to-day, bnt it was because I was in Cleveland Park and Uber would not come across with anything (which surprised me). I turned on the Lyft and a ping came immediately. Other than that, it was Uber On and Lyft OFF!!



Bart McCoy said:


> On the lowest level (bronze), you would have make a min of $150 vs the $109 vs lyft, but you woudl still choose lyft over Uber????


Even on Bronze, it is not too bad. I am going to try to run enough for Silver next week, assuming that Uber keeps up the programme. This means leaving the cab at home for a couple of days. It was not too bad, to-day: a couple of surges and the rest on Bronze incentives and I did what I would have in the cab for just under four hours. Even the one U-Pool that I took was matched: one was on a 1,4 surge, anyhow, the other was at 1,4 Bronze incentive, so it was all about the same. I took everything offered to-day, mostly to see what I could do with these incentives.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

So, after fighting back and forth via email with Uber for two weeks, and a stop to the office today (second time in two weeks) over these disputed fees, I've decided to stop doing any Uber fares at all and possibly deactivate my account. Since I have documentation of Uber screwing me on No show and cancellation fares, I've also turned over all documents to the Colorado Atty. General's office and a local consumer advocate show. Both of which are contemplating opening investigations into Uber not paying Sign On bonuses. Frankly, I find the love for Uber to be a bit odd given the rate at which they screw over drivers. One of the cancellation fares Uber refused to pay on, I sat afterwards for 30 minutes before I got another fare from either service, so why would I care what bonus program they offer?

Going over my stub from last week, I earned $105.18 from Uber for 17 trips with ZERO tips. For the same period, I earned $108.79 from Lyft, plus $16.00 in tips for 13 trips. Also, looking at my trips printout, each Uber trip I drove further for the pickup.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm amazed at how region-specific Uber vs Lyft pay, tips, and driver attitudes are. Naturally I spend a lot of time in the Uber Chicago forum, even though I only drive for Lyft. Some of the Uber drivers are making $1,000 a week and still have a life outside of driving. Unfortunately, there is no Lyft Chicago forum, but none of the Chicago Lyft drivers are chiming in to the discussions to state that they're making a good living from Lyft.

I get enough tips to cover 50% to 80% of Lyft's cut. That's a nice offset. Only about 3 of 10 riders tip, but they're generous tips, relative to the fare. Getting more in cash lately..that's nice too. If only we could merge the best of Uber with the best of Lyft.


----------



## ezrarobles (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a brand new car, Lyft allows me to make extra money (if I give enough rides a week) due to that, and the tips really make a difference. Not only that, but at least here in Philly it seems with Uber almost every damn ride request is a Pool request.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't care about uber lousey incentives program, I'm sure it's only a matter of time before that gets screwed up. I have to much pride to deal with uber much less their cheap pax. Lyft ain't perfect but they try a lot harder then uber to keep the driver happy.


----------

